# Eingeschränktes Benutzer-Konto erstellen



## Html (27. September 2007)

Hallo, habe heute mein System formatiert und Windows Xp Prof neu installiert. Jetzt habe ich gerade mal vesucht einen eingeschränken Benutzer zu erstellen. Momentan existiert nur dieses übliche Administrator Konto. Gehe ich aber jetzt auf neues Konto erstellen, dann ist es aber nicht möglich ein eingeschränktes Konto zu erstellen (grau unterlegt) sondern nur eins mit Admin Rechten.

Wenn ich dann ein neues Admin Konto erstelle ist es plötzlich möglich eingeschränkte Benutzerkonten zu erstellen. Aber das möchte ich nicht, dann hätte ich ja drei Konten erstellt. Will ganz einfach zu dem bestehenden Administrator-Konto noch ein Eingeschränkes.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Nico Graichen (28. September 2007)

Dann probiers doch mal so:
REchtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz --> Verwalten --> lokale Benutzer und Gruppen --> Benutzer --> Rechtklick --> Neu --> Anschließend, falls nicht automatisch geschehen, den User in die Gruppe Benutzer hinzufügen.

Alternative (da wo du es bisher versucht hast):
Das Admin-Konto erstellen, Benutzer-Konto erstellen, Admin-Konto löschen


----------

